# BF Grant roll call nov. 3-5



## solocam678 (Sep 2, 2011)

Our group is in


----------



## It's Me (Sep 2, 2011)

Made it too!


----------



## doodleflop (Sep 2, 2011)

J_seph and I will be there


----------



## Milkman (Sep 2, 2011)

I am part of a group of 4 that will be enjoying 3-4 days in the Putnam county woods with the rest of yall.  Only 2 months till time to go down there !!!!


----------



## JBowers (Sep 2, 2011)

I got selected!  Looking forward to it!


----------



## Fishingchickenman (Sep 3, 2011)

I am going to the Dec 1-3


----------



## dave21182 (Sep 3, 2011)

I got the Nov hunt.  Any advice, cuz I never been down there yet.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 3, 2011)

I got drawn wooooo hooooo. This is my 4 th time gun hunting it. Its good!  My advice is if I've never been is start scouting now!!! We should all go out to supper one night during the hunt.


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Sep 3, 2011)

Crippledcoon and I will be down there.


----------



## Glockit (Sep 3, 2011)

I applied online for this back on July 25th with a double rejection notice. I checked 2 days later and the status was still pending so I thought O.K. just be patient and wait it out. My cousin tells me today that they were all selected some with 1 rejection some with none. 

I got a reply on my state park application that I didn't get selected but that is a completely different quota application right? I checked my account and it doesn't look like there is any record of me even applying. 

I did leave WRD an e-mail a few minutes ago. This is rediculous ...


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 3, 2011)

Yall camping at BF? We will be in our usual campground off ponder pines. I Recken.


----------



## buckshot4:13 (Sep 3, 2011)

My group got in with 1 reject.  Hope to get to Bow hunt it in a couple weeks.  Ready for nov. to get here.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 3, 2011)

dave21182 said:


> I got the Nov hunt.  Any advice, cuz I never been down there yet.



Get a map from the DNR site, look at the area with google earth. 

Unless you like seeing orange vests, Choose a remote location.  Bring walking boots and a hauler for your stand and hopefully a deer.


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 3, 2011)

We usualy always camp on hearnsville rd.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 3, 2011)

I wonder if they might actually be able to bush hog the camps this year? All of them. Heck Id buy enough fuel to do the one I stay at.. If they let me use a tractor. Id bush hog it.


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yea was thinkin bout that to...along with the seed ticks. Hoping its cool temps.


----------



## FIRSTSHOT (Sep 3, 2011)

Our Group Got Picked For The Dec. 1-3 Hunt. Four Of Us. Pray For Good Weather and Health. God Bless.


----------



## ArrowSlinger07 (Sep 3, 2011)

Good Luck Milkman and the rest of yall. Don't understand why I didn't get picked, what you think Marvin.


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't realy know how they do the drawing...but I got rejected acouple year ago with 2.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't know either. I went 3 yrs in a row with one rejection. Held off last yr. Going this yr with one rejection.How many you use arrowslinger?


----------



## doublebrowtine (Sep 3, 2011)

Didn't get picked but I knew I wouldn't cause I was there last nov 3rd:killed a big 8 in the pouring rain at noon. Saw 6 different Bucks and 7 does. Man I wish I was going, at least I got a rejection notice for next year. Good luck guys.


----------



## ArrowSlinger07 (Sep 4, 2011)

I went the same year as milkman. Which was in 2009, so that being said i had 2 rejection same as milkman. Milkman and I put in the same way each year. He has 4 and its just me by myself. Dont know>  but i know this, its weird. Maybe next year i can  me another one of those BF bucks. GOOD LUCK GUYS AND GALS!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 4, 2011)

Killmaster posted a number in the state park quota thread or somewhere. Said to call it and see what went on!!!!!!! You should have got it with 2 rejections.  That's a 100%.


----------



## sutton1 (Sep 4, 2011)

got picked for the dec. hunt and 2 friends


----------



## Cantmuck (Sep 4, 2011)

I will be there for the nov hunt-best of luck to all


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 4, 2011)

Didn't make it this year but next year I'll have 2 rejections to go on Yawl better take a weedeater with ya just in case. Unless you use the site I'm going to during bow season


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 4, 2011)

DEERFU39 said:


> Didn't make it this year but next year I'll have 2 rejections to go on Yawl better take a weedeater with ya just in case. Unless you use the site I'm going to during bow season



Will you clean me out a place?


----------



## browning4677 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Yessir*

My Dad and I got in on the Nov. hunt. This will be his first time there. I've hunted there 3 yrs ago on a quota and muzzle loader hunt. Saw some nice deer but nothing to shoot.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 5, 2011)

I rode down to BFG today. Im not able to do much long distance walking yet due to a fractured fibula which I am hoping gets well before mid October.

I found that there are absolutely no deer left on the entire 12,000 acres and all of you need to be cancelling the plans for this  hunt


.




.




...  

OK, maybe not there are a few deer left  I did find at least one thing of major interest , the concrete bridge on Hearn road is closed due to damage to the bridge structure itself. I didnt see any indication of the county making effort to repair or replace the bridge so it is quite possible that it will still be closed come November 3rd. 
 It looks like most of the woods roads and trails accessible from the big loop of dirt roads along Indian creek, Hearn, Ponder Pines, and Hearnsville roads are open. Most of the woods roads and trails along the paved road are locked up as usual.

 I took pics of a couple of campgrounds, these pics are pretty indicative of the condition of most of them, knee high weeds and saplings. Hopefully DNR will find a way to mow these soon.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 5, 2011)

They ain't mowed em years. Lazy is what it is. No excuse for it. Might as well sell the dang equipment. I'll be there coon huntin a lot before the hunt. At night is when I'll scout. If I find more than one biggun. I'll let yall know.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 5, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> They ain't mowed em years. Lazy is what it is. No excuse for it. Might as well sell the dang equipment. I'll be there coon huntin a lot before the hunt. At night is when I'll scout. If I find more than one biggun. I'll let yall know.



Dawg,  

I aint sure there is any staff or equipment down there now. Budget cuts may have taken a bite out of our WMAs.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 5, 2011)

They still have all kinds of equipment up here at our local wma. I just figured they still had some there. Its pretty bad I guess when you can't keep up one of the Top WMAs in the state. I wonder if I could bribe one of them UGA folks into mowing one


----------



## Milkman (Sep 5, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> They still have all kinds of equipment up here at our local wma. I just figured they still had some there. Its pretty bad I guess when you can't keep up one of the Top WMAs in the state. I wonder if I could bribe one of them UGA folks into mowing one



Those big batwing mowers the UGA cattle research folks have wouldn't do much good on those little campgrounds. Need a regular tractor and bush hog for that job.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 5, 2011)

We can get doodleflops truck across that bridge


----------



## Milkman (Sep 5, 2011)

j_seph said:


> We can get doodleflops truck across that bridge



Didnt say you couldn't get across it Joe, the sign said it was closed


----------



## j_seph (Sep 5, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Didnt say you couldn't get across it Joe, the sign said it was closed


 Good, doodleflop can't read too good when he's got chooting something on his mind.


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 6, 2011)

Is that the same bridge that was out before milkman?


----------



## j_seph (Sep 6, 2011)

So if I put a map up would everyone please mark where you are gonna hunt


----------



## Milkman (Sep 6, 2011)

solocam678 said:


> Is that the same bridge that was out before milkman?



Im not sure I know how to answer that question Solocam.?????   It is the concrete bridge on Hearns road.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 6, 2011)

j_seph said:


> So if I put a map up would everyone please mark where you are gonna hunt



Wouldnt matter Joe, half the folks will change locations after the first morning anyway


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 6, 2011)

Same bridge was out before.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 6, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Wouldnt matter Joe, half the folks will change locations after the first morning anyway


I used to be that way, last year I hunted a spot at Smithgall one evening and one morning. I had faith in it but never seen squat. So I moved for that evening and found a good spot and seen a big 6(had to be 4 on one side). As I get to the road after dark this car comes by with a guy and his wife. He was so tore up which is why he even stopped and spoke I guess. He proceded to tell me of this big freaking macdaddy of a buck he missed. It all came down to it was the spot I left. I sent a member on here to where I had hunted and seen one small doe up there a few years ago. I was leaving anyway to go to slowferro county to hunt. He shot a nice 8 the next morning. Sometimes it pays to stick it out


----------



## red27 (Sep 6, 2011)

Our gang will be there.Im going for 4 in a row.Ive got 6 bucks and 3 does out of 11 years.Look forward to this hunt every other year,just love it. We got FRD also


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 7, 2011)

I had paid no attention to it when putting in or posting on this thread. I went to put in for time off today and find out its only a 3 day hunt. Whats up with that. They didnt cut the days up here on my local wma. Bullcrap if you ask me. We wait years to hunt it and they knock us out of a day. Was it 3 or 4 days last yr? I know it was 4 the year before.


----------



## iceman64 (Sep 7, 2011)

Im in for the nov hunt! what are the rules with hunting these hunts? can you take someone with you or is it just for ppl that got selected?


----------



## j_seph (Sep 7, 2011)

iceman64 said:


> Im in for the nov hunt! what are the rules with hunting these hunts? can you take someone with you or is it just for ppl that got selected?


 ones that got selected can only hunt plus antler restrictions there as well


----------



## Milkman (Sep 7, 2011)

iceman64 said:


> Im in for the nov hunt! what are the rules with hunting these hunts? can you take someone with you or is it just for ppl that got selected?



Its all in the regs booklet............. all the general wma rules apply plus those listed in the BFG section.  But in addition to those anything posted at the check station when you sign in is official also.


----------



## Mopey (Sep 9, 2011)

My dad and I will be there  can't wait!!!


----------



## j_seph (Sep 9, 2011)

So does everyone want to have a get togather while down there one evening?


----------



## Milkman (Sep 9, 2011)

Just because I like all of you I will give you this tip.

If you go to the following coordinates on Thursday, Nov 3rd, 2011 and stay all morning. I can assure you that you will see several good bucks.

33   23.550 N
83   29.498 W


----------



## red27 (Sep 10, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Just because I like all of you I will give you this tip.
> 
> If you go to the following coordinates on Thursday, Nov 3rd, 2011 and stay all morning. I can assure you that you will see several good bucks.
> 
> ...




LOL,Thats just wrong


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 10, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> They ain't mowed em years. Lazy is what it is. No excuse for it. Might as well sell the dang equipment. I'll be there coon huntin a lot before the hunt. At night is when I'll scout. If I find more than one biggun. I'll let yall know.



We have the equipment, but no manpower.  There are 2 technicians on 4 WMAs (encompassing 62,000 acres) in that work section, so bear with us.  We'll have some more help up there later in the fall.  Many of the techs are transferring to LE section and it takes a while to hire and train new folks.  We'll get the campgrounds mowed, but just a little later than normal.  Even though there is no tech assigned there, we still have enforcement.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 10, 2011)

C.Killmaster said:


> We have the equipment, but no manpower.  There are 2 technicians on 4 WMAs (encompassing 62,000 acres) in that work section, so bear with us.  We'll have some more help up there later in the fall.  Many of the techs are transferring to LE section and it takes a while to hire and train new folks.  We'll get the campgrounds mowed, but just a little later than normal.  Even though there is no tech assigned there, we still have enforcement.


Its terrible ain't it. One of the Top wmas in the state and nobody to work there. I wish we could change that forsure. I think we should up the wma stamp fee myself.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Its terrible ain't it. One of the Top wmas in the state and nobody to work there. I wish we could change that forsure. I think we should up the wma stamp fee myself.



You and me both, but I worry more about being able to keep paying the lease.  The economy seems to be turning around so hopefully we won't have to worry about that.  Leased land always ends up on the chopping block during budget cuts.


----------



## ArrowSlinger07 (Sep 12, 2011)

And yes there several Good Bucks killed behind and in front of check station. But your right, if you sit there until bucks start getting checked in you will see them. -LOL


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 12, 2011)

ArrowSlinger07 said:


> And yes there several Good Bucks killed behind and in front of check station. But your right, if you sit there until bucks start getting checked in you will see them. -LOL


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 13, 2011)

Well guys an girls if the rut map is close we should be in the driver seat.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 13, 2011)

Its always rut time on the first hunt. Weather will be the most important factor. Let's all hope for cold temps!!


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 13, 2011)

I know you right. Last time I was there lots of chasin going on.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 16, 2011)

So, anyone doing the bowhunt weekends at BFG ??  

 What did you see.   Are there lots of folks or only a few.   We needs to know, tell it all.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 19, 2011)

Here is one we wont see in November

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=644337


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yea I seen that in the bowhunting forum. Nice buck. How long you figure his beams are?


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 19, 2011)

I figure they are around 20 or 21.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 19, 2011)

solocam678 said:


> Yea I seen that in the bowhunting forum. Nice buck. How long you figure his beams are?



Send a PM to the member who shot him


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 27, 2011)

A guy shot a 9 pt on the 2nd bow hunt. Come on nov 3rd!!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 11, 2011)

Went to BF Grant on Sunday doing some scouting. The bucks are just starting some pre-rut activity IMO. Found a few rubbed trees, a couple of them were wrung off completely. (pics below)  A little pawing activity.   The ground was so dry and dusty it was difficult to see much track activity. If the hunt were right now I would get in the red oaks.  We found a few areas under the mature red oaks that were churned up like a garden digger was in there. But alas those acorns will all be scarce by Nov. 3.

There is some tractor mowing activity going on, so they will probably get all the camp clearings mowed if they keep going 

Good luck to all come Nov 3-4-5 at BF Grant !!!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey doodleflop, looks like the hunter bait we laid out worked real well. Now if we can get the other hundred or so hunters baited up like we did milkman we'll be good to go.
Marvin it was good to see you again Sunday. 
We found a few areas like your pics as well and a lot of hog sign also. Could even smell them at one point but never seen em. I got home and mapped out where we had walked/scouted and we covered right around 7 miles on foot. We will be back at least one more time before November and hopefully this rain is knocking the dust down some as well.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 11, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Hey doodleflop, looks like the hunter bait we laid out worked real well. Now if we can get the other hundred or so hunters baited up like we did milkman we'll be good to go.
> Marvin it was good to see you again Sunday.
> We found a few areas like your pics as well and a lot of hog sign also. Could even smell them at one point but never seen em. I got home and mapped out where we had walked/scouted and we covered right around 7 miles on foot. We will be back at least one more time before November and hopefully this rain is knocking the dust down some as well.



Too bad DNR isnt giving a bounty on pigs like they did at Hard Labor Creek last year.  The Golf Course mgr. gave the hunter a free 18 holes of golf for every pig shot. 

Maybe DNR could get with the program and give a free quota hunt point for each pig killed  .....................What say Charlie


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 11, 2011)

Bf has not had a hog problem in years. When I first went there many yrs ago. Hogs were everywhere for yrs. Then just kinda got gone. I guess they are back now. I want be in any of those big creek bottoms so hopefully want see any. Yall didn't see any whiteoaks at all?????


----------



## Milkman (Oct 11, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Bf has not had a hog problem in years. When I first went there many yrs ago. Hogs were everywhere for yrs. Then just kinda got gone. I guess they are back now. I want be in any of those big creek bottoms so hopefully want see any. Yall didn't see any whiteoaks at all?????



We walked through several spots of upland hardwoods. Whiteoak acorns were few.  Redoaks were scattered but the larger mature trees were dropping as I said above.   We didnt walk any in the big creek bottoms so I cant say on them.


----------



## doodleflop (Oct 11, 2011)

We found one white oak dropping one acorn lol. And a white oak at the check station was dropping but hardly any acorns at all.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Too bad DNR isnt giving a bounty on pigs like they did at Hard Labor Creek last year.  The Golf Course mgr. gave the hunter a free 18 holes of golf for every pig shot.
> 
> Maybe DNR could get with the program and give a free quota hunt point for each pig killed  .....................What say Charlie



How bout this.  If you kill a pig this season *AND* get rejected on a quota next season, you get a free point.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

Milkman said:


> There is some tractor mowing activity going on, so they will probably get all the camp clearings mowed if they keep going



I assure you they will be mowed for the Nov. hunt, even if I have to do it myself.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 11, 2011)

C.Killmaster said:


> How bout this.  If you kill a pig this season *AND* get rejected on a quota next season, you get a free point.


----------



## solocam678 (Oct 13, 2011)

Lookin good...can't wait


----------



## j_seph (Oct 13, 2011)

solocam678 said:


> Lookin good...can't wait


You are going to hunt with a bow only aren't you


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 13, 2011)

Im thinking about going there tomorrow night. Coonhunting. Im sure nobody will kill a buck on the place after 3 weeks of coonhunters everywhere and dogs running all over the place. Yall might just wanna stay home.


----------



## solocam678 (Oct 13, 2011)

j_seph said:


> You are going to hunt with a bow only aren't you



I usualy do yes...not for this quota hunt tho. Will have 300 in hand.


----------



## AlanShort (Oct 13, 2011)

Ill be there. Got rejected last year with 2 points. hunted it once 3 yrs ago on dec. Hunt and killed 7 pointer and a doe b4 half the people showed up bc of horrible weather. Good luck and make sure to post pics!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 14, 2011)

Got some good reports today and I believe our spot has been located right behind the Coordinates Milkman put on here. Good job scouting there partner.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 14, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Just because I like all of you I will give you this tip.
> 
> If you go to the following coordinates on Thursday, Nov 3rd, 2011 and stay all morning. I can assure you that you will see several good bucks.
> 
> ...





j_seph said:


> Got some good reports today and I believe our spot has been located right behind the Coordinates Milkman put on here. Good job scouting there partner.



Those coordinates are tried and true for many years Joe.  If you sit there all morning on the first day of the hunt you WILL see some bucks.............. for sure


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 14, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Those coordinates are tried and true for many years Joe.  If you sit there all morning on the first day of the hunt you WILL see some bucks.............. for sure


I'll tell ya one thing. I really did hunt close to these coordinates one yr on muzzleloader hunt. I saw 9 deer in that little bottom


----------



## j_seph (Oct 14, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Those coordinates are tried and true for many years Joe.  If you sit there all morning on the first day of the hunt you WILL see some bucks.............. for sure


That's just the spot to park, you still gotta walk a little bit from there!!!


----------



## doodleflop (Oct 14, 2011)

Darn squirrels are outta control down there. They are gnawing at trees now.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 14, 2011)

doodleflop said:


> Darn squirrels are outta control down there. They are gnawing at trees now.



Leave that ole 22 rifle there and see ifn they will rub on it


----------



## j_seph (Oct 18, 2011)

It's getting closer, which night was you gonna have those steaks cooked for us Marvin?


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 18, 2011)

Where all yall camping?


----------



## Milkman (Oct 18, 2011)

j_seph said:


> It's getting closer, which night was you gonna have those steaks cooked for us Marvin?



That would be Sunday night Joe.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 18, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Where all yall camping?



Probably a hotel. Love the thoughts of a leak free roof and hot shower.


----------



## solocam678 (Oct 19, 2011)

Will be campin on hearnsville rd most likely. Planin on leaving wednesday mornin...get there about 1 or 2 I guess.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 19, 2011)

I'll be there at daybreak that wed morning. I guess we will camp on ponder pines rd.


----------



## doodleflop (Oct 20, 2011)

In two weeks I will already be way up my tree settled in waiting on daybreak. I hope we get some more of this cool weather for the hunt. Come on nov 3


----------



## j_seph (Oct 20, 2011)

doodleflop said:


> In two weeks I will already be way up my tree settled in waiting on daybreak. I hope we get some more of this cool weather for the hunt. Come on nov 3



Your not taking your banner sign with us are you?


----------



## j_seph (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks like we will be using my father in laws camper. In a campground with a bunch of redneck hunters seemed a lot safer than the roach hotel. All the good ones wanted $140 bucks for Friday night cause of the dumb dawg game, doubled in price from Thur. till Friday even if you had the room since Wed.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 26, 2011)

The weather forecast is looking good for us next week.  Eatonton and Monticello 10 day forecast on MSN both are showing lows in the 30's on Thursday and Friday mornings with partly cloudy skys.

Anybody been down there in the last few days??   I bet the bucks are tearing up the place already.


----------



## solocam678 (Oct 26, 2011)

Milkman said:


> The weather forecast is looking good for us next week.  Eatonton and Monticello 10 day forecast on MSN both are showing lows in the 30's on Thursday and Friday mornings with partly cloudy skys.
> 
> Anybody been down there in the last few days??   I bet the bucks are tearing up the place already.



Great minds think alike. Was jus lookin at the forecast for the hunt also milkman. Definately lookin good.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 26, 2011)

I wonder if the camps are cut yet?


----------



## solocam678 (Oct 26, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> I wonder if the camps are cut yet?



Idk...maybe they are. Hadn't had a chance to get out there.


----------



## BCP Hunter (Oct 27, 2011)

My Brother-in-law and I will be down. Can't wait.


----------



## fishhunt05 (Oct 27, 2011)

My dad and I will be down for the hunt. Going tomorrow to scout some spots.


----------



## buckshot4:13 (Oct 28, 2011)

Just a few more days can't wait.  Going to look at a few more places tomorrow.   They ought to be full blown in time for the hunt!


----------



## solocam678 (Oct 30, 2011)

buckshot4:13 said:


> Just a few more days can't wait.  Going to look at a few more places tomorrow.   They ought to be full blown in time for the hunt!



Yep...getin clos. Did y'all find alot of sign?


----------



## fishhunt05 (Oct 30, 2011)

I found alot of sign and cant wait for the hunt. I think its going to be a great year.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 30, 2011)

fishhunt05 said:


> I found alot of sign and cant wait for the hunt. I think its going to be a great year.



Any whiteoaks?


----------



## doodleflop (Oct 30, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Any whiteoaks?



They were falling in a few spots 2 weeks ago when I was there scouting.


----------



## fishhunt05 (Oct 30, 2011)

Yea a few were falling in two off the spots I'm going to hunt. Will be down on Wednesday staying off Indian creek across from the clear cut.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 30, 2011)

This is a quota 400 hunt.  If I had to bet I would say only about 250 will sign in, and only about 1/2 of them will stay for the entire hunt. Last time we were there half those in our campground left by the 2nd day. It was a 4 day hunt then. 

Unless something un-foreseen happens I'm there till we break camp on Sunday morning, how about yall?.


----------



## buckshot4:13 (Oct 31, 2011)

Milkman said:


> This is a quota 400 hunt.  If I had to bet I would say only about 250 will sign in, and only about 1/2 of them will stay for the entire hunt. Last time we were there half those in our campground left by the 2nd day. It was a 4 day hunt then.
> 
> Unless something un-foreseen happens I'm there till we break camp on Sunday morning, how about yall?.



Yep, this hunt is to good to skip out early unless ur tagged out.  Good luck to all


----------



## fishhunt05 (Oct 31, 2011)

I will be leaveing sat. night. When we were scouting we had 2 does come running up to us and then turned and ran the other direction but there was a third deer behind them. We were thinking that they were being chased by a buck. Not a 100 percent sure though.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 31, 2011)

doodleflop, looks like someone else (fishhunt05) found the same spot LOL

when y'all coming down fishhunt?


----------



## john.lee (Oct 31, 2011)

My wife and i are gonna be there.  We have never been and we are going in blind thursday morning.  The thurs morning hunt doesnt look hopeful but i hope we can find a good spot and get lucky for the rest to the hunt.  Id love to get my wife on a good buck....  Look foward to it, heard its beautiful woods....  see yall there and good luck


----------



## fishhunt05 (Oct 31, 2011)

I will be down on wensday after lunch. Yall?


----------



## j_seph (Oct 31, 2011)

should arrive about daylight on wed


----------



## solocam678 (Oct 31, 2011)

We should get there around 10 Wednesday


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 31, 2011)

j_seph said:


> should arrive about daylight on wed


Driving what? Incase I need help


----------



## j_seph (Oct 31, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Driving what? Incase I need help


black silverado king cab with big dent in drivers side front quarter panel (by doodleflop)


----------



## fishhunt05 (Oct 31, 2011)

sounds good. Will see yall their! I will be in a dodge ram, blue, with camo on the bottom.


----------



## doodleflop (Oct 31, 2011)

j_seph said:


> black silverado king cab with big dent in drivers side front quarter panel (by doodleflop)



Guess that answers my question of whose truck were taking


----------



## Milkman (Oct 31, 2011)

We are gonna set up camp Tuesday evening and have all day Wednesday for scouting and stands.

There are 4 of us and we will probably have 3-4 trucks in camp. Well one aint really a truck, its a Chevrolet 2500 that wants to be a truck. The others are all real trucks, F-150's.

My truck is a dark gray 06' F-150 with the Woodys Campfire logo on the back glass.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 31, 2011)

john.lee said:


> My wife and i are gonna be there.  We have never been and we are going in blind thursday morning.  The thurs morning hunt doesnt look hopeful but i hope we can find a good spot and get lucky for the rest to the hunt.  Id love to get my wife on a good buck....  Look foward to it, heard its beautiful woods....  see yall there and good luck



See PM


----------



## j_seph (Oct 31, 2011)

doodleflop said:


> Guess that answers my question of whose truck were taking


you remember you hit my truck on a blue sky day in the wide open, who ya think was gonna drive BOY


----------



## solocam678 (Oct 31, 2011)

We will be in a burgundy F-250....campin on hearnsville rd.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 31, 2011)

solocam678 said:


> We will be in a burgundy F-250....campin on hearnsville rd.


 that be where we will be as well


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 31, 2011)

Biggest rattler I ever killed was at that camp during turkey season. With the weather getting up in the 70s end of the week. We should probably carry our snake boots. I'll be in a grey tundra extended cab with a tool box. Camped on ponder pines rd I think. Yall should see me. I plan on killing a wall hanger the first morning and riding the rds after that lol..


----------



## Milkman (Oct 31, 2011)

Weather forecast for Thursday aint looking real agreeable but I aint gonna do anything about changing it.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 31, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Biggest rattler I ever killed was at that camp during turkey season. With the weather getting up in the 70s end of the week. We should probably carry our snake boots. I'll be in a grey tundra extended cab with a tool box. Camped on ponder pines rd I think. Yall should see me. I plan on killing a wall hanger the first morning and riding the rds after that lol..


 The way the last 10days have been going for you that is questionable and already got snake chaps in truck!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 31, 2011)

More than 10 now. Something is bound to happen....Last time I was there. I had him on the ground in the first hr of daylight. I ain't hunting that spot though. To easy LOL.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 31, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> More than 10 now. Something is bound to happen....Last time I was there. I had him on the ground in the first hr of daylight. I ain't hunting that spot though. To easy LOL.



Post useless without pics.


----------



## solocam678 (Nov 1, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> More than 10 now. Something is bound to happen....Last time I was there. I had him on the ground in the first hr of daylight. I ain't hunting that spot though. To easy LOL.



Yea...you've got 3days...why make it happen the first mornin.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 1, 2011)

solocam678 said:


> Yea...you've got 3days...why make it happen the first mornin.



Reminds me of one time when I was on the BFG hunt back in the early 90's. Early on the first morning a buck came chasing a doe by me 3 times. He was well beyond the minimum width requirements, but he was only a 4 pointer 

I let him go. It was a 4 day hunt and I didnt want to quit and go home on the first morning for a big 4 pointer.  I saw other bucks later that week but none  that were shooters.


----------



## solocam678 (Nov 1, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Reminds me of one time when I was on the BFG hunt back in the early 90's. Early on the first morning a buck came chasing a doe by me 3 times. He was well beyond the minimum width requirements, but he was only a 4 pointer
> 
> I let him go. It was a 4 day hunt and I didnt want to quit and go home on the first morning for a big 4 pointer.  I saw other bucks later that week but none  that were shooters.



Wouldn't have took the shot either..


----------



## j_seph (Nov 1, 2011)

solocam678 said:


> Wouldn't have took the shot either..



me either but doodleflop would


----------



## doodleflop (Nov 1, 2011)

j_seph said:


> me either but doodleflop would



Why you bringing me into this? Already trying to cover the oops your going to make!!


----------



## j_seph (Nov 1, 2011)

doodleflop said:


> Why you bringing me into this? Already trying to cover the oops your going to make!!


If there's a oops then we found it where Ga_Dawg or Milkman was hunting


----------



## j_seph (Nov 1, 2011)

Marvin(milkman) just called and said all camping areas are full and for everyone else to stay home and that he has removed all flagging tape from one end to the other as well as bright eyes


----------



## doodleflop (Nov 1, 2011)

I knew he was a good man!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 1, 2011)

Im not letting a 21" mainbeam 16" spread buck walk even if its only 5min into the hunt. That's why I kilt him. Yall can have that spot though. Im not going that deep this yr. It took us hours to even cart him out lol. Im bringing my skinning thing that fits in a hitch if any of yall need to use it. Be in camp. Just come there and skin em.


----------



## doodleflop (Nov 1, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Im not letting a 21" mainbeam 16" spread buck walk even if its only 5min into the hunt. That's why I kilt him. Yall can have that spot though. Im not going that deep this yr. It took us hours to even cart him out lol. Im bringing my skinning thing that fits in a hitch if any of yall need to use it. Be in camp. Just come there and skin em.



Well then tell me where to go


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 1, 2011)

Go down the old grown up rd. Take a right at the first fork. Walk down that rd until you come up on a little clump of 30 pine trees. Take a left and go through select cut pines to hardwood ridge. That's step by step directions there. Don't get much better.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 1, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Go down the old grown up rd. Take a right at the first fork. Walk down that rd until you come up on a little clump of 30 pine trees. Take a left and go through select cut pines to hardwood ridge. That's step by step directions there. Don't get much better.


 Done been there only seen possum sign


----------



## j_seph (Nov 2, 2011)

Guess we will be later than expected, sitting in doodleflops yard amd he's still in bed


----------



## doodleflop (Nov 2, 2011)

On the road again! Look out bfgrant.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 2, 2011)

Im 20 miles from BF...


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 2, 2011)

Yall get lost or sumpthin?


----------



## solocam678 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nah we made it dawg. We got here about 8 this mornin. Ready for in the mornin.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 2, 2011)

Good night john boy got a long day of dragging ahead of us in the morning.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 2, 2011)

We got a cart. No dragging I hope. My backs hurtin.  I know they are plenty of buck sign and tons of whiteoaks down here


----------



## j_seph (Nov 3, 2011)

Had spike come through bout 30 min ago. He paid no attention to scrapes so maybe he ain't the one making em or leaving these big hoof prints. Got to move stand though cause I could have hopped a straddle of him he was so close. He actually ate leaves off a limb we cut yesterday. Is that considered baiting?


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 3, 2011)

I might better cut me some limbs down    Ive saw nothing yet.  Its nice morning though.. Not any shooting over this way. Heard a few but could have been on private land. Come on paw paw. Somebody needs to kill one!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 3, 2011)

Good stuff Y'all. Keep us updated the whole hunt please!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 3, 2011)

Will do. I still ain't seen nothing.  Id have never figured it. I might have to re situate lol.Just heard 3 shots in a row back toward middle of wma.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 3, 2011)

Yearling doe came by means mama is somewhere courting. I hope. Doodleflop seen spike and button head. Spike was grunting at button head, some weird deer down this way


----------



## j_seph (Nov 3, 2011)

Been 8 guns fired. The 3 shots were north of me.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 3, 2011)

I finally just now saw one! Moving late over here I guess.  Have not heard a shot since those 3.


----------



## solocam678 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hadn't seen anything. Jumped 1 up comin in before daylight...an had another come thru in the stand before daylight. Good mornin tho.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 3, 2011)

Saw one more. Think they are moving below me.Moved stand deeper in woods. Can no longer see clearcuts.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 3, 2011)

Here's us another thread to post on.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=653735


----------



## Milkman (Nov 9, 2011)

A couple of pics from the BF Grant hunt.

Notice the proper flagging for a Southern Boys camp 

The track is one that was crossing the road near out camp.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 9, 2011)

Charlie,

Thanks for all that you and your group did to make the BF Grant November hunt such a great experience. !!!

How many showed up of the 400 selected?

Any stats on the hunt yet??


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 9, 2011)

294 hunters, 41 bucks (including 5 button heads), and 19 does.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 9, 2011)

C.Killmaster said:


> 294 hunters, 41 bucks (including 5 button heads), and 19 does.



Thanks Charlie 

WOW !!!  74% showed up for a quota hunt. That has got to be some sort of record.

60 deer killed by 294 hunters equals over 20% success ratio too.  And 12% shot an antlered buck.   Some good numbers for a 3 day hunt anywhere !!  

All in our group could have added to the doe number but chose not to.

Thanks again for all that the DNR and affilliated groups did for us related to this hunt .


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 9, 2011)

Yep good job Mr.killmaster. What's the deal with these abseses(sp) on these deer. Why have I just now heard of it. What causes them? Old injury or what? How many killed had em. I know yall were looking for them. Yall knew the one we unloaded had them before it hit the concrete good.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 13, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Yep good job Mr.killmaster. What's the deal with these abseses(sp) on these deer. Why have I just now heard of it. What causes them? Old injury or what? How many killed had em. I know yall were looking for them. Yall knew the one we unloaded had them before it hit the concrete good.



It's most likely been around since deer have been around, we just don't know enough about it.  A few had it at BF Grant, but we saw a good deal on Cedar Creek.  That's what we're trying to get at with this project: what is the prevalence rate, why does it vary across the landscape, how many bucks die from it, and is it affected by the age of the deer.


----------



## bigbarrow (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice flag Milkman!!


----------

